# Rear Valance?



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

I need one for a 2006 and I cant find one anywhere! If anyone knows where I can get one please let me know because I'm getting desperate! :willy:

Thank you


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

FireChicken said:


> I need one for a 2006 and I cant find one anywhere! If anyone knows where I can get one please let me know because I'm getting desperate! :willy:
> 
> Thank you


Good to know other people have the same problem, with my old gto i found a whole rear clip off a gto layin in the sticks in the middle of nowhere(got extemely lucky). Now i bought another 06 with the valance missing aswell and every salvage yard I call has them sold before they even get the cars in and gm wants $450 for new. Good luck to you if you find someone that has more than one let me know.


----------



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

Yep the dealer told me 450 as well. Thats insane! Although I did find this piece on a holden parts site but it dosent say GTO on it though.
https://www.jhp.com.au/jhpgto/bumperinsert.htm


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought I saw 1 or 2 used ones on LS1GTO.com the this month for like $300 or so.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

FireChicken said:


> Yep the dealer told me 450 as well. Thats insane! Although I did find this piece on a holden parts site but it dosent say GTO on it though.
> https://www.jhp.com.au/jhpgto/bumperinsert.htm


Ya saw them on ebay I gave up looking and the gto might be sold tomorrow if it isnt i may just order the holden one. Looks so tacky with nothin in there drives me crazy lookin at it.


----------



## speedfeed (May 16, 2010)

I would just get a new bumper, I ordered up the RMR rear bumper when someone rear ended me, and I think it looks better than the original, of course some guys like to keep the stock look on everything.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

speedfeed said:


> I would just get a new bumper, I ordered up the RMR rear bumper when someone rear ended me, and I think it looks better than the original, of course some guys like to keep the stock look on everything.


That would be me, like my vehicles looking original.


----------



## speedfeed (May 16, 2010)

FireChicken said:


> I need one for a 2006 and I cant find one anywhere! If anyone knows where I can get one please let me know because I'm getting desperate! :willy:
> 
> Thank you


I don't know why I didn't think of this before, but I still have the one off my old bumper, it has a slight abrasion in one spot, but if you still need one, I'd be willing to sell it, just pm me if your interested and I'll get some pics and price for you.


----------



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

speedfeed said:


> I don't know why I didn't think of this before, but I still have the one off my old bumper, it has a slight abrasion in one spot, but if you still need one, I'd be willing to sell it, just pm me if your interested and I'll get some pics and price for you.


Cool if I strike out on getting a new one I'll hit you up thanks.


----------



## MacManNM (Mar 29, 2016)

I know this is an old thread, but has anyone found a source for these covers?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

MacManNM said:


> I know this is an old thread, but has anyone found a source for these covers?


You'll have to find a used one. Cleveland-pick-a-part may have one or look for one of the many wrecked ones that get parted out.


----------

